# 2014 ACSI GPS download ???? Puzzled I am!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I just downloaded from the ACSI website what appear to be the 2014 GPS co-ordinates for their participating sites.

I was surprised to find that the associated page numbers don't correspond to either the 2014 or 2013 books, so I haven't downloaded the 2013 data in error?? That would have been the simple explanation!

Would someone else who uses this data care to check it out?

_(Senile I may be, but this one's a puzzle! :roll: )_

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Dave,

I would do Dave, but I haven't ordered the book yet to compare. 

Interestingly if you download the data from the CampingCard site it shows 2014 but if you log into EuroCamings the same data (CamingCard) is marked for 2013. 

I wonder how these two files compare? I'm away with only my iPad or I'd have looked unto this with you. 

Adam


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Is it possible that you have downloaded the 9000 ACSI sites rather than the 2700 that are in the discount card scheme?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

there's a flyer with the books saying the GPS downloads are available from 1st April 2014


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

kenp said:


> Is it possible that you have downloaded the 9000 ACSI sites rather than the 2700 that are in the discount card scheme?


No Ken - thanks but that was the first thing I checked, and the file contained only 2300+ sites, so even more confusing.

*Mike *- Didn't see the note which says they are not available until April. I was sure I got them this year in early January, but I might be wrong

On checking, I think you may have misunderstood anyway as I think the flyer refers only to the App. It doesn't say so specifically, but I'm sure the GPS data is available as a separate download. It certainly has been in the past.

Addie is our boy on this one. I'll wait until he has had a chance to look. No great rush anyway, except for the winter route planning . . . which is usually ignored anyway once we are en route!

Thanks for the responses.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> .................................. anyway, except for the winter route planning . . . which is usually ignored anyway once we are en route!...............Dave


Can't understand people who do that -when I make plan, I always stick to it, well as far as Dunkerque. :lol:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

This is where I get all my POI files from ARCHIES
The 2014 is not up there yet but he is usually very quick once the books have been released.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I would say that all the ASCI sites are already on Archies anyway as there are over 30,000 of them. There will be no need to input any co-ordinates certainly for campsites anyway.

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

MikeCo said:


> I would say that all the ASCI sites are already on Archies anyway as there are over 30,000 of them. There will be no need to input any co-ordinates certainly for campsites anyway.
> Mike


Sorry Mike - you have missed the point. Probably my fault for not explaining in more detail how we use AutoRoute. 

I download the ACSI GPS data into AutoRoute where each campsite appears as a little icon (pushpin) on the map.

If we are near one when we want to stop for the day, Mrs Zeb clicks on the icon and it throws up an information box which gives the page number in the ACSI book. It's then dead easy for her to have a quick look at the full description without having to plough through the index.

It's also useful the night before if we want to plan where to stop the next day.

It works for us, but of course we need the current year's GPS downloads or the page numbers on A/R will not match those in the book!

Dave 

P.S. I agree entirely about Archie's. Brilliant.


----------

